# A little discouraging for Canon fans



## drmikeinpdx (Nov 27, 2017)

DP Review has listed their Top 10 most popular sample galleries of 2017. I think it's a little discouraging for us Canon fans.

#10: Sigma 14mm F1.8 Art
#9: Fujifilm GFX 50S
#8: Nikon D7500
#7: Olympus Tough TG-5
#6: Sigma 85mm F1.4 
#5: Fujifilm X-T20
#4: Leica M10
#3: Fujifilm X100F
#2: Sony Alpha a9
#1: Nikon D850


----------



## sanj (Nov 27, 2017)

These are new products and people are curious to see how they perform. Perhaps.


----------



## slclick (Nov 27, 2017)

Not exactly a stop the presses, rush to post on social media type of news stories which will rock Canon shooters souls to the core. Nope. I just sense someone fueling the Canon is ******* fake news here but galleries don't equate sales so once again, nope.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 27, 2017)

Somehow, I think Canon and its fans will survive.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 27, 2017)

I was at a big society wedding in the Cotswolds over the weekend and photography was by a well known London wedding photographer. Not a Nikon or Sony in sight. 

The lead photographer was using a 5DsR and new 5DIV. I grabbed a few minutes with her whilst she was having a quick break and she told me she much preferred the files from the SR to the IV - more dynamic range !! So there you go DXO & DPR


----------



## Woody (Nov 27, 2017)

drmikeinpdx said:


> DP Review has listed their Top 10 most popular sample galleries of 2017. I think it's a little discouraging for us Canon fans.
> 
> #10: Sigma 14mm F1.8 Art
> #9: Fujifilm GFX 50S
> ...



Canon is known for their consistency in quality. So, I am not surprised why few people are interested in visiting sample galleries of Canon cameras; we know what to expect.

Besides, I think if we look at the market shares of the above companies, which sample galleries in DPReview are popular are of little significance since they do not translate into sales.


----------



## LDS (Nov 27, 2017)

drmikeinpdx said:


> DP Review has listed their Top 10 most popular sample galleries of 2017. I think it's a little discouraging for us Canon fans.



It tells more about the average reader of DPReview than anything else.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 27, 2017)

Means nothing. Anyone who gets discouraged by this was probably disappointed in who won prom queen in high school.

Heck, I go click on stuff all the time. That doesn't mean I buy it, like it, or want it.

Market share is what counts. Canon has them all beat. Money talks and clicking walks,


----------



## unfocused (Nov 27, 2017)

sanj said:


> These are new products and people are curious to see how they perform. Perhaps.



Correct. I'm also not sure who looks at sample galleries anyway. Every product is going to have a bunch of nice pictures in the gallery. I think they are kind of useless, although sometimes mildly entertaining.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 27, 2017)

I look at those sample galleries and tests for all brands that seem competitive, usually, they are about the same as my gear, so even though the grass is always greener, I have been bitten by switching before.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 27, 2017)

drmikeinpdx said:


> DP Review has listed their Top 10 most popular sample galleries of 2017. I think it's a little discouraging for us Canon fans.
> 
> #10: Sigma 14mm F1.8 Art
> #9: Fujifilm GFX 50S
> ...



Are you happy with your Canon gear? If yes...then don't look into this data. Keep shooting with your gear and move on. Try to do price check on these products vs Canon, hope that will make you feel better


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 27, 2017)

Yes, but the company with the most in the top 10 is Fuji!

Canon, Nikon, and Sony are *******!


----------



## SkynetTX (Nov 27, 2017)

As told here before: watch any sport event on your TV and take a close look of the photographers next to the playground. What do you see? Most of them have the big white Canon lenses on Canon cameras (about 75%), some of them have Nikons, and only a few has other brands if any. So these sample galleries can be interesting and many of them can have pretty good pictures, but no one cares. The popularity of a picture (or a set of pictures) has nothing to do with the Image Quality. When a new lens or camera is released many people check the samples of it. If the list was released few months ago it would be very different. And it will be different in 2018 or 2019 or whenever.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Nov 27, 2017)

"Popularity" relates to "quality" the way "belief" relates to "fact". The former is not a guarantee the latter and, without investigation, should never be assumed.


----------



## Talys (Nov 28, 2017)

SkynetTX said:


> As told here before: watch any sport event on your TV and take a close look of the photographers next to the playground. What do you see? Most of them have the big white Canon lenses on Canon cameras (about 75%), some of them have Nikons, and only a few has other brands if any. So these sample galleries can be interesting and many of them can have pretty good pictures, but no one cares. The popularity of a picture (or a set of pictures) has nothing to do with the Image Quality. When a new lens or camera is released many people check the samples of it. If the list was released few months ago it would be very different. And it will be different in 2018 or 2019 or whenever.



I just watched the Grey Cup (Canadian CFL football's final tournament), and the identifiable lenses were nearly all big whites. Many couldn't be identified because they were wrapped in plastic, as it was snowing. I definitely didn't see any Sony mirrorless bodies!


----------



## siegsAR (Nov 28, 2017)

Since 2009, I've looked at different "photographic" brands, even Lytro! : Reviews, press releases, you name it.
Also since 2009, and my 4th body now I'm still with Canon.

Trends are easier to quantify than observe what's already in a place for a long time.
I would bet that more than half of those who visited and drove the statistics up are Canon users(former and current alike).


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Nov 28, 2017)

Some people just want to own the latest products and I think this is probably reflected in these stats.
A few years ago, when the Fuji XT-1 was announced several members of our local camera club traded in their Canon or Nikon full frame DSLRs for Fuji XT-1s. They proudly displayed their new cameras at the camera club meetings and lauded the excellent and innovative features that they now had at their disposal. Those of us who held on to our full frame DSLRs were labelled fuddy-duddies or dinosaurs. This was the way technology was moving and we better follow suit or we would be left behind.
Then a year later those same people traded in their Fuji XT-1s for Sony A7s. Apparently the Fuji had turned out to be unreliable, and they also missed having a full frame camera. The Sony offered the best of both worlds so yet again they jumped ship.
I no longer belong to the camera club but last week I bumped into one of the members in town. He had recently traded in his Sony A7 for a Nikon D850. Apparently it is "the best camera on the market today." No doubt in a few weeks time when another new camera is announced he will switch systems again.
Now this is not a very scientific sample but it does illustrate the point that there are always people who buy into the hype and simply must own the latest version of any product, whatever it may be. I have no idea where they find the money for all these new cameras but if nothing else it does allow them to say that they have first hand experience of a number of different cameras. Meanwhile I am happy with my Canon 5D mark 4 and I still see no reason to change to another camera system.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 28, 2017)

Ian_of_glos said:


> Some people just want to own the latest products and I think this is probably reflected in these stats.



Rather, I think some people just want to _dream about owning_ the latest products. Lots of looky-loos, but the market data quite clearly show the actual buyers are purchasing Canon.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 28, 2017)

The market data is a lagging indicator.
DP reviews galleries may not be a great leading indicator but it is interesting that no Canon camera or lens is in the top 10. 
Canon is under no great current threat but market leadership can ebb away if the don’t keep producing good camera and lens. Canon seems to do incremental improvements in a low risk manner. The basic quality is excellent.
The problem I see for Canon is how they convince their current owners to keep buying new kit. 
It’s not been compelling on the camera front.
Past sales are nice as they give you a customer base. It’s future sales Canon has to get to survive.
They need to do a good job on their first full frame mirrorless.
It offers the best hope for higher frame rate.


----------

